# Anyone know what this boat is?



## P.K Sails (9 mo ago)

Hi guys!
We bought this boat the other day just for the trailer. Hoping to piece the boat out if there is anything salvageable, it’s in rough shape and completely gutted, but we have no idea what it is. Anyone know?
Thank you!!


----------



## Can't Swim (Feb 18, 2018)

What do you do with the boat?
How do you get rid of it?


----------



## P.K Sails (9 mo ago)

We still have it, if we can’t find anyone that is interested then we will scrap what we can and sell anything that is salvageable (if we can figure out what it is to advertise at our club) It’s sad to see a boat go like that but the guy has had it for sale for a long time and there has been no interest in the boat.


----------



## redgar (8 mo ago)

How long is the boat? If you can find the HIN that should realy help narrow it down. I'd expect there are not that many trailorable sailboats with a keel like that...


----------



## P.K Sails (9 mo ago)

redgar said:


> How long is the boat? If you can find the HIN that should realy help narrow it down. I'd expect there are not that many trailorable sailboats with a keel like that...


The ad said it was 22’ long and my hubs said he hasn’t found a HIN yet unfortunately. I’m hoping some sailboat wizard can id the make 🤣


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

That looks like a Bock. The company went out of business in the early 1960's. 

Jeft


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Clean the boat up. No one wants a dirty boat. Clean it inside and outside. The HIN numbers started somewhere around 1972 according to google so if Jeff is correct it is a Bock then there won't be any numbers on the hull.


----------



## P.K Sails (9 mo ago)

Skipper Jer said:


> Clean the boat up. No one wants a dirty boat. Clean it inside and outside. The HIN numbers started somewhere around 1972 according to google so if Jeff is correct it is a Bock then there won't be any numbers on the hull.


Good to know about the HIN number dates, thank you. It’s completely gutted inside and no engine, we also have 2 kids and our own sailing to do so unfortunately not enough time to clean it up


----------



## Can't Swim (Feb 18, 2018)

P.K Sails said:


> We still have it, if we can’t find anyone that is interested then we will scrap what we can and sell anything that is salvageable (if we can figure out what it is to advertise at our club) It’s sad to see a boat go like that but the guy has had it for sale for a long time and there has been no interest in the boat.


No I mean like the hull..
After you have pulled everything off of it and take the trailer what do you do with the junk hull? How do you dispose of it?


----------



## P.K Sails (9 mo ago)

Can't Swim said:


> No I mean like the hull..
> After you have pulled everything off of it and take the trailer what do you do with the junk hull? How do you dispose of it?


Oh I see! Sorry! We have a transfer station here that takes stuff like that, they would just crush it. It does charge but with what we get for metal (keel is all metal) we should at least break even hopefully. I know this sounds sacrilegious to do with a boat so if anyone is interested and near Ottawa let me know!!! 😀


----------



## Can't Swim (Feb 18, 2018)

Doesn’t sound bad to do to me..
I’ve thought about similar myself and just don’t know what to do to get rid of a junk boat carcass..


----------



## P.K Sails (9 mo ago)

Can't Swim said:


> Doesn’t sound bad to do to me..
> I’ve thought about similar myself and just don’t know what to do to get rid of a junk boat carcass..


For sure! We have also talked to a local paint ball field to see if they want it, it’s a possibility


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

P.K Sails said:


> For sure! We have also talked to a local paint ball field to see if they want it, it’s a possibility


If you have a seafood restaurant, maybe they could use it as a decoration.


----------



## P.K Sails (9 mo ago)

Skipper Jer said:


> If you have a seafood restaurant, maybe they could use it as a decoration.


That would be so cool!!


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

I saw a 36' sailboat cut up by a marina operator with a sawzall or chainsaw to get it into small enough pieces to load onto a utility trailer. The lead keel was sold for scrap.


----------



## P.K Sails (9 mo ago)

Sailormon6 said:


> I saw a 36' sailboat cut up by a marina operator with a sawzall or chainsaw to get it into small enough pieces to load onto a utility trailer. The lead keel was sold for scrap.


As sad as it’s going to be I think that’s what we are going to do. We’ll scrap whatever metal we can and dispose of the rest. If we can figure out what type of boat it is we can try to sell the mast if anyone is interested as well 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻 Not worried about making anything but don’t want to be in the hole to get rid of it. Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## redgar (8 mo ago)

P.K Sails said:


> As sad as it’s going to be I think that’s what we are going to do. We’ll scrap whatever metal we can and dispose of the rest. If we can figure out what type of boat it is we can try to sell the mast if anyone is interested as well 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻 Not worried about making anything but don’t want to be in the hole to get rid of it. Thanks for the reply!!


When my dad died he had 2 boats in different stages of being built and my mother donated both to the local Sea Scouts. I don't know if Sea Scouts program is active in Boy Scout troops near you, but perhaps that is a way to give the scouts something to play with and perhaps have a tax deduction write off that can be used?

~~ Red ~~


----------



## P.K Sails (9 mo ago)

redgar said:


> When my dad died he had 2 boats in different stages of being built and my mother donated both to the local Sea Scouts. I don't know if Sea Scouts program is active in Boy Scout troops near you, but perhaps that is a way to give the scouts something to play with and perhaps have a tax deduction write off that can be used?
> 
> ~~ Red ~~


Oh that’s a great idea! I will look into it  I’m not sure if they would want something as it’s fully gutted but it’s worth a shot! 
Thank you!


----------



## P.K Sails (9 mo ago)

redgar said:


> When my dad died he had 2 boats in different stages of being built and my mother donated both to the local Sea Scouts. I don't know if Sea Scouts program is active in Boy Scout troops near you, but perhaps that is a way to give the scouts something to play with and perhaps have a tax deduction write off that can be used?
> 
> ~~ Red ~~


I just clued into that you said different stages of being built so maybe they would be!!! Thanks again!


----------



## Kimotee (8 mo ago)

HIN was not required until 1972+.


----------



## redgar (8 mo ago)

P.K Sails said:


> I just clued into that you said different stages of being built so maybe they would be!!! Thanks again!


Plus, there are lessons to be learned from tearing something apart -- if that is how it ends up. If it is determined that there is nothing worth rebuilding or practicing on, they can learn something about boat construction as it is deconstructed...

~~ Red ~~


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

P.K Sails said:


> Oh that’s a great idea! I will look into it  I’m not sure if they would want something as it’s fully gutted but it’s worth a shot!
> Thank you!


Generally in a donation situation, the boat is donated to a charity who then auctions it off. Whatever they get for it, that is your write off. I don’t see that boat getting much, if anything in an auction. That is one rough looking boat and being completely gutted, I’m guessing it is worthless.


----------

